# Control de velocidad de un motor DC



## Horuseth (Ago 24, 2007)

Holas a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y me gusta la electronica asi que estare participando, pero ahora necesito una ayuda.
Necesito un diagrama de una tarjeta para control de velocidad de un motor reductor con carbones DC, 180v 1amp !!! Solamente necesito saber como controlar la velocidad.

Gracias.
saludos.


----------



## ciri (Ago 24, 2007)

Con un potenciómetro en serie, probaste??

Baja la tensión, por ende la velocidad del motor, asi también como la fuerza o el par.


----------



## Cursed (Ago 24, 2007)

jajajaja, un potencieomtro no prolonges tu imaginacion a 180v se te va a quemar si solo pones un potenciometro, para mejor control utiliza una fuente comutada con un mosfet.

Selecciona un mosfet que soporte el voltaje y la corriente que vas a necesitar, a la entrada de la compuerta ponle un oscilador para regular el voltaje, en pocas palabras utiliza una fuente conmutada, es mas probable que con esto te sirva


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2007)

Con que tension alimentas tu motor,CA o CC ?? (muchos motores con carbones admiten ambas)

Si es con CA busca el circuito de un dimmer

Si es CC busca una fuente de CC variable en PWM


----------

